# 3 fatties in 2 days...



## tridiot (Aug 16, 2014)

First fatty was Thursday, before I found this forum. Thread posted here.

So after reading here, decided to do some more, the very next night!

So here are #s 2 and 3.

I used about 1 1/3 lb of Jimmy Dean's Italian sausage. I think I will do 1 1/2 each next time. Just want a slight bit more thickness when rolling.













035_zps73c2da3a.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






Some veggies.













038_zps5754ea2e.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






And then sauté them a little bit in some butter.













042_zpsd73e5128.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






First one - my son doesn't like cheese













046_zps9732296f.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






And grown-up version.













053_zpsa0da04bc.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






After the smoke, some store-bought pizza dough - 













059_zps41490446.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014


















063_zps9c2449b5.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






And the final products!













077_zps8e3deddd.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014


















081_zps21226d1a.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014


















087_zps0227b2eb.jpg



__ tridiot
__ Aug 16, 2014






They were fabulous! I can't wait to try some more of the versions I've found here:

reuben style
Philly cheesesteak
chili cheese hotdog/sausage/hotlink
turkey/bacon/swiss/spinach
crawfish/boudin/andouille
buffalo-style chicken

*Oh, and I'm working on a very very special recipe for one that I think will be completely new here! I know you guys look like you're always trying to outdo/inspire each other, but this version is one I have not seen here, nor anything even remotely like it. I think it'll come out very nice, but it's going to take some thought and some planning.*

*So stay tuned!*


----------



## padronman (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks great!!!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 22, 2014)

I like the pizza dough. I haven't tried that yet. And yes, please do inspire us... we love new stuff!


----------

